# Desperately need advice NOW!!! HRT and trying to get pregnant!



## Bissal (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi everyone,
i am desperately after some advice please.
I am 43 (44 in April) and about 3 weeks ago was diagnosed as probably post menoapuse.
My FSH was 78, LH 54, oestradiol 184.

I have been advised to go on HRT (bioidentical) which can help with all the physical symptoms, but I am also wanting  to try for a baby.
Basically, i am hoping someone could advise what I need to look into:

- has anyone else been in a similar situation to me re HRT/trying to get pregnant? 
- what tests do I need to see if I may have some viable eggs?
- what is the procedure for egg/embryo donation i.e. do you get pumped full of hormones ?
- anyone know the best place to go and costs ?

Many thanks in advance....I need to know asap!
x


----------



## Bissal (Nov 27, 2015)

PS I have also been diagnosed with osteopenia, so wondering if anyone else has had children with this condition?


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Bissal,

I would have thought your GP is the best place to start with this. Did you discuss trying for a baby when you were diagnosed? Certain tests can be done on the NHS, others privately, so they will be able to tell you. You could always look up private fertility clinics around you and speak to someone there for guidance too. 

I hope you get the answers you need and good luck. x


----------

